# Commando Run



## buck123 (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone out there done this classic? Should we expect some mud in April? Is it really a full day for average parties? Was hoping to squeeze a few afternoon runs in the Vail backbowls. Do the lift ops check for passes in Blue Sky Basin? Some of my pals don't have season passes. I hear they charge for parking on Vail pass now.


----------



## pedro (Nov 8, 2005)

buck123 said:


> Has anyone out there done this classic? Should we expect some mud in April? Is it really a full day for average parties? Was hoping to squeeze a few afternoon runs in the Vail backbowls. Do the lift ops check for passes in Blue Sky Basin? Some of my pals don't have season passes. I hear they charge for parking on Vail pass now.


Been a while but we didn't start that early, and had plenty of time to poach the back bowls for some runs. We were probably faster than the average but not killing it. 

No one checked us for tickets that day but we did stash our packs in the woods which might have caught some attention. Also be aware that another time, a friend was caught poaching after this tour and the police took him to jail. 

I must say as a supposed "classic" tour I was underwhelmed but would recommend it anyway.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

its a fun tour, they do charge the $7 at vail pass for the recreation fee. i would not wory too much about being caught in vail, but they do some crazy shit over there. just be casual, and act like you own the place. if you start out and you are punching through to your knees, turn around, or be rady for a long day. have fun, dont get hurt, please...have fun, be safe.


----------



## pedro (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes, I'll add that we did this tour in winter conditions. You'll need an earlier start with warmer temps.


----------



## buck123 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info Pedro and LiquidChaos. We did it last saturday and I recommend it. It was a very loooooong tour, mostly on packed snowmobile trails. We thought a 7:30am start was early but not quite enough. Given the spring conditions, we were in sticky snow by 10am on the climb to the Vail Bowls. Broke my pole while whacking snow off my skis but luckily it was salvagable. 

It was hard to find the Commando Trail ascent cut off from the road (not well marked and no ski tracks) so we bushwhacked over and into Blue Sky Basin. There were very thick tree glades on the descent so I would recommend getting back to the trail for more open turns. 

The lift ops could care less back there about checking passes, maybe since it was almost the end of the season. A friendly tele chick was kind enough to give us limping hitchhikers a lift back to the top of Vail pass..thanks! 

All in all, a fun day tour. Any recommendations for sticky skins in spring snow? Should have brought some slick wax but I heard spray Pam works...anyone try that?


----------

